# Rabbit ValleyÂ® Comics Update



## RabbitValley (Feb 28, 2010)

Updates from around the valley:


We've just received our inventory of Cocktails Winter 2009 - for those who were waiting for it, now you can purchase it through Rabbit Valley Comics.
We found some old Furnation Comics circa 2004 while cleaning inventory, for a complete list and to see what else we found, click here.
The massive inventory counting and updating process continues - follow our fox's LiveJournal for daily updates.
The latest issue of _Spooo Presents_ is #21 - available here.
Rabbit Valley has signed on with a couple of friends to help represent us at conventions, our complete convention schedule and who will be representing us can be found here. We update the schedule frequently, so check back often.
We're running a 10% off sale on select _Circles_ and _Spooo Presents_ titles. Check out the Rabbit Valley homepage for details.
That's about it for this week!


----------

